# Bag on stomach (stomia) is a solution to IBS-D?



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone know or have tried the operation?If this would solve my IBS I would want to do it!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Siea,From what I've read having a stoma makes diarrhoea worse not better. Depending on the site of the stoma, at the ileum (end of the small intestine) or the colon. If it is a colostomy then the bowel contents tend to be thicker than an ileostomy where the contents are very liquid. A colostomy is usually only performed for a person with Colitis or Crohn's disease that is not responding to treatment, not IBS.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

But what does it matter if you got diarrhea if you got a bag?You don't need a toilet since it just goes to the bag. Therefor no urgency and I would be able to go to places without worrying about shitting myself.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

You would need to empty it 7-8 times a day. You can also have issues with emptying the bag, stool leaking out of the bag if your have a high output, which you might if you are prone to diarrhoea and odour. Living with a bag isn't as easy as you would think and colostomy is not an easy operation. It requires a 5-7 day recovery in hospital with a 4-6 week recovery period at home with help from specially trained stoma nurses to help you deal with your bag. I'm not saying its not appropriate for you but trying to convince your doctor to perform a colostomy will probably be a difficult task. I've never heard of anyone who has had a colostomy or ileostomy for IBS. However for people with very severe constipation, called colonic inertia where the bowel literally has no bowel contractions to push the stool along sometimes an operation called a subtotal colectomy with ileorectal anastamosis is performed, which means 7/8 of a person's bowel is removed and the small intestine is reconnected to the remaining 6-8 inches. However, as with an ileostomy people can have 7-8 bowel movements a day, with others 20+ If this is not appropriate, ie if the patient is suffering debilitating diarrhoea or if the patient is still suffering with constipation then an ileostomy can be performed, but this is very rare and only reserved for patients suffering with severe, intractable constipation. Just wondering Siea, are you female? If so, my mother suffered from debilitating diarrhoea due to Ulcerative Colitis. She underwent a hysterectomy for cervical cancer, completely unrelated to her Colitis, but she is convinced that that has completely cured her of her Colitis. She has a bit of urgency in the morning, either just waking up or after breakfast but is good to go for the rest of the day. Obviously a hysterectomy is a pretty major operation and not one to be taken lightly, but even if you could work with a gynaecologist to maybe prescribe a birth control pill that might help your symptoms. Sorry I'm probably completely wrong about this, just a suggestion or something you could look into.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

An -ostomy is a very radical 'solution' to chronic D. Yes, it may have many benefits, but like most procedures there's also risks and drawbacks. If you have no clear reason to remove/divert part of your intestines (ulcerations, cancer, etc.) it will most likely be regarded as elective surgery. Your health insurance would probably balk and it wouldn't be easy to convince your doctor either.As a fellow D sufferer I can empathize. Such an option has crossed my mind, too. As long as my D episodes remain at under 10x a day on average, I don't see the overwhelming benefit to myself. Desperation can make an -ostomy look like an easy way out. I advise you to look a little deeper. Living with an -ostomy requires commitment and comes with it's own inconveniences.Aside from the medical risks of the operations themselves;Collection bags costs money, a recurring expenseSkin irritation/infection can occurThey require frequent emptying, weight can cause the seal and/or opening to loosenThey can leakSweat can cause the seal to loosenSome foods are troubling. Gassy foods increase the need to empty the bag. Tough to digest foods can cause blockages.Malabsorption of nutrients can worsenLook into it, educate yourself on the pros & cons. It sounds like a miracle to control chronic D until you truly understand the costs in lifestyle changes. For those left with no good choices it's their only option.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

em_t said:


> Just wondering Siea, are you female?


I am Male Thanks for the info. Seems like colostomy is out of the question.I am starting to get kind of worried about my life. I tried so many treatments and none really works (calcium helps, imodium works but build tolerance). I guess I can up the dosage of imodium but if I become tolerant towards that the life as I know it is kind of over...


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I guess the hysterectomy is out of the question then lol! I know you've probably tried everything but have you tried codeine phosphate or will you doctor prescribe this? I know there are dependence issues but for some people its the only thing that can give them a normal life.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I doubt you would find a surgeon willing to do that for IBS.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

I think if someone was going to undergo this op for say severe U/C or crohns then we would be saying positive things like you can live a long and healthy life with a colostomy. Maybe it should be an option for severe IBS-d-patient choice is important and as such should be driven by those that suffer the condition rather than by those that think they know best. For example years ago it was thought totally inappropriate for type 2 diabetics to inject insulin-now 50% should do. Medicine moves on and patient suffering should be paramount in making those changes.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't care how bad my ibs got, I would NEVER undergo unnecessary surgery. I've had more than enough necessary surgery to last me a lifetime, it's not funny, and I'll never be the same. Do think twice.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Ive had times with ibs, that i am still suffering from, when i think why me.. i wish i could have a bag fitted and the problem would be solved... But im sure you would find lots of problems with a bag..Have you tried hypnosis.. a lot of people on the board have had good results with this, i have tried it myself it improved it a bit.. think i need to try it again, and not come on the forum so oftenI use imodium, how many do you take?


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, I really do sympathise as I also suffer with diarrhea a lot! I must admit it has crossed my mind once or twice. I've had this for over 10 years but now I do have good days in and out. If it ever got back to having diarrhea all day everyday like before then it would be something that I might consider. I guess it would be up to the individual so I could understand why someone would want to do that. I think that perhaps there should be the option available to those who are aware of the pros and cons of such an operation. Sorry you are having such a hard time. It must be so difficult for guys with this. At least I can carry a handbag the size of a suitcase around with me everyday with my tissues, tablets, spare underwear etc.. but men can't do that. Ladies toilets always have toilet cubicles and mens don't. So I think it must be really hard for you.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> Ive had times with ibs, that i am still suffering from, when i think why me.. i wish i could have a bag fitted and the problem would be solved... But im sure you would find lots of problems with a bag..Have you tried hypnosis.. a lot of people on the board have had good results with this, i have tried it myself it improved it a bit.. think i need to try it again, and not come on the forum so oftenI use imodium, how many do you take?


I only take 1 imodium a day usually. Before taht ½ a tab was enough. Once I've taken 1 tab for a day for most days of a month I build tolerance and need to take more than 1 tab. Therefor I try to eat as little imodium as possible.But eating as little as possible makes me handicapped... So I will start upping the dosage soon. And if I build tolerance so even 8 a day wont help anylonger I will quit and try and apply for disability.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I can relate - I once asked my gastro for a nutritional IV port so I would not have to eat at all! He said no... and that the cancer patients he had on that sort of thing had all sorts of trouble with the port, etc. Having had several surgeries - two abdmominal - my IBS got worse after each one - so I hope I never have to have surgery there ever again - still live with the abdominal adhesion pain from the surgeries, but now I manage it and my IBS quite well via the hypnotherapy - on no IBS meds and no special diet. So there is hope...


----------



## Lexer (May 9, 2013)

Old thread but I do not understand how people that should know alot about IBS could say that stomia is never a good solution?

In my case the doctors have done alot of investigations and tryed alot of medications without any relief(worth talking about). I have also tried some diets but no help.

I do usually only need to go on toilet about 1-2 times a day but the big problems for me is nauseate, swollen stomach, dizzy, and alot of pain. This forces me stay home alot and that is not a life to live. To be on the clear, I have this pain every day but in a intervall of lv3-8 where lv5 makes it impossible to be social.

I do suspect that its not easy to get a stomia operations for IBS but I have seen at least one here in Sweden with great success. The problem is that you never know if the problem only is in the colon or also in the small intestine and this makes it even harder to know if it is worth the risk.

A generall problem with problems like IBS is that when and if you find a way to handle your IBS in a good way you will probably stop hanging out on places like this and that makes it even harder for us to find solutions.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Just a thought, nothing to base it on, but wouldn't you still get the cramps? Doubled over with a bag needing to be emptied--thought picture! Anyway, I've known folks with stomas and, while some did well, most had issues with skin ulcers, adhesive reactions, leaking, infections, etc and that's not even the issues of insurance paying for supplies.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think pain is an issue if they leave the colon in (as it is still going to contract, and for a lot of things you need a stoma for they take the whole thing out.

But if they take it out, you can get adhesions and severe pain from the scar tissue. Doesn't always happen, but if it does there isn't much they can do, it isn't like they can put it back, and cutting more to manage the scar tissue tends to cause new scar tissue.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

I didn't see this post and just posted a related topic http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/164143-where-can-i-get-the-j-pouch-operation-done-for-ibs-c/

For me, I've suffered for 17 years waiting for some relief and it doesn't seem any closer than when I first got IBS. Even though there can be complications with surgery, that's a lower risk than the status quo which I just can't bear any longer.

Pete


----------

